# How many miles are on this truck?



## Freakingstang (Apr 6, 2007)

Had the old girl out this past week or so as my work truck took a crap. almost forgot how awesome the truck really is.

It is a 99 with the 5.3L engine in it. 

So, how many miles do you guys think this truck has on it?


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 6, 2007)

60,000 miles just a guess



.


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 6, 2007)

100,000?


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 6, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> 100,000?



close.....


----------



## mryb (Apr 11, 2007)

125,000?...Rick


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 12, 2007)

200K...

Well, actually 199 and some change. Should hit 200K this weekend!

:jawdrop:


----------



## stonykill (Apr 15, 2007)

that was gonna be my guess, late as usual. Nice clean truck. A former boss of mine has a similar chevy, cept ugle baby blue and white, just as clean, 350,000 on the original drivetrain.


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 15, 2007)

Has 202 on it as of last night.

It has had full synthetic fluids in it from day one. Only real problem has been the rear brakes, but nothing terrible.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 15, 2007)

Freakingstang said:


> Has 202 on it as of last night.
> 
> It has had full synthetic fluids in it from day one. Only real problem has been the rear brakes, but nothing terrible.



Rotor rot? I generally see that on the GM trucks. Rotors rot out before the pads wear out. Here's hoping that our '07 Avalanche has a better rotor material...:deadhorse:


----------



## hornett22 (Apr 26, 2007)

*that 5.3 is a hell of a motor.*

fuel pump and alternators seem to be on timers though.


----------

